# HID's on a GTO???



## ThaGoat71 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all Im wanting to install HID xenons on my 1971 GTO, how would I go about this? like bulb size, where to purchase them and how to hook up the power source ect...This isn't really my specialty so any help is appreciated!! thanks.:lol:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

True HIDs are sold in a kit form cause it is more than just the bulbs. very expensive. Google search for vendors.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You can get a full HID kit for $40.

They used to be expensive. Not anymore they're not


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I heard the HID bulbs burn real hot, was gonna put some on my 69 with hideaways. But I don't want a melted endura bumper or headlight doors. Anybody know the truth?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Depends on the wattage you go. 

For example. In the new age GTO, the fog lights can fit both a 35 watt and a 55 watt. If you were to put a 55 watt in that housing, it would burn. It happened to quite a number of people, but a 55 watt will work perfectly in the headlight housing. 

If you are worried about the heat, then go with the 35 watt. I have never heard of something burning with 35 watt. It just will be a tad bit down on the brightness scale, but they still will be way brighter than a normal halogen bulb.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Depends on the wattage you go.
> 
> For example. In the new age GTO, the fog lights can fit both a 35 watt and a 55 watt. If you were to put a 55 watt in that housing, it would burn. It happened to quite a number of people, but a 55 watt will work perfectly in the headlight housing.
> 
> If you are worried about the heat, then go with the 35 watt. I have never heard of something burning with 35 watt. It just will be a tad bit down on the brightness scale, but they still will be way brighter than a normal halogen bulb.


I have some 5500's in my 05, if it wasn't in storage I would get you some pictures but they do look nice, as for running hot I have never had any issues and I only spent about $100 on my set.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> I have some 5500's in my 05, if it wasn't in storage I would get you some pictures but they do look nice, as for running hot I have never had any issues and I only spent about $100 on my set.


Yeah exactly. The only times I have heard issues, is from what I stated above. You can get a brand new pair from DDM for $40. They have always been an awesome company, although now I have heard a lot of problems with shipping from them. They also come with a lifetime warranty. 

When I had my Mustang before, I bought a pair off Ebay for nothing. They lasted me 3 years flawlessly. I will never justify spending near $100 for HID lights. Just my opinion


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

first off the question was for HIDs for a 1971, so this is not just replacing the bulbs like 04-06 GTOs, you need housings and ballast transformers as well. Only have seen them for 7 inch, and then the ones only have low beam with No high beam, this is not allowed in states having vehicle safety inspections, adding the high beam set is more involved and more money. not cheap. lastly, the wiring setup from the factory will have to have relays installed so the load is not all going thru the headlight switch. Most sold are not true HID, just xenon bulbs.

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/Hid/conversions/conversions.html


----------



## ThaGoat71 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys ! I found these and did a few measurements and they seem as if they would line up legit. Still kinda sketchy about the whole thing, What do yall think??

68-71 Pontiac Firebird GTO 442 HALO HID T3 HEADLIGHTS | eBay


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

TBH, I think they would look like crap. But that's just me. Classics are not suppose to have plastic headlights. :cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

That looks like a decent kit, but I would still go with relays as well. 
My only problem is I am going to have to use a hi/low headlight because I am using the two high beam locations for a ram air setup. 

My 2010 Subaru has HID, my 97 Explorer is just halogen. I feel blind when in the Explorer now. 

Russ


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in the same boat- looking for hid/true xenon replacement headlamps for a 65, I have found the most expensive ones at $600 a bulb, but unless I hit powerball there's no way i could get those, so i am also looking for a kit to "light the way" down the dark roads I travel. I replaced the t3's with halogen but i want a brighter white light. any one who has bought any kit and can relay the pos and neg would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

*Maybe an option*

While not HID I've got used either Cibie or Hella headlamps in both the low and high beam applications. Different wattage bulbs are available so "lighting up the road" is no problem. It is required that larger guage wire and a relay(s) be used to power the bulbs due to their higher power comsumption. You can use the stock headlight switch and dimmer button, they just energize the relays and supply the bulbs themselves with a fused wire direct from any direct battery power location. The low beam bulbs are dual filament, so some study of the wiring diagram is needed to hook them up correctly.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gents, I have the kit from E-bay...it looks to be of "quality" (TIAWAN). It does NOT use zenon bulbs....if you read the text carefully it says HID quality light. The bulbs (pictured below) are actually High watt halogen. The lenses are real glass. The "angel eyes" are lit by small blue bulbs....so this kit will require some mods to the light bucket. But WON'T require transformers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is explained in the "manufactures own words".....on the label E:cheers


----------

